# Sub available in Rochester NY



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

If anyone needs any help in Rochester let me know.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What areas are you located in ?


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

I live off Culver, just south of 104. I currently have contracts in Greece/Irondequoit/City/Brighton, but Ill go where the work is!


----------



## WOODWISE (Feb 1, 2011)

Do u need any subs for the upcoming storm. We have a 2 million liability policy and experience.

We have a new volvo loader not busy as well as a 2004 ford f250 disel with 8 foot western pro. also two large 4wd drive john deere tractors.

Will travel for good work and pay.

regards,
Dan
www.woodwiseland.com

I forgot to mention we also have two dump trucks for snow hauling if needed.
Ford f700
Fuso fg140 4x4


----------

